
5G networks could throw weather forecasting into chaos - DyslexicAtheist
https://grist.org/article/5g-networks-could-throw-weather-forecasting-into-chaos/
======
pgnas
Ultra high frequencies at ultra high power closely positioned with no testing
or guidelines for safety and we hear nothing of it.

We have known for quite some time that radar was going to be an issue.. why so
late to the game?

